

We must begin by making sure that youth are safe [pdf] - lkrubner
http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/node/7508

======
DanBC
Interestingly the constant connection between "youth" and "bullying" may be
unhelpful for adults who are being bullied.

For someone to say that they are being bullied is for that person to admit
'weakness', and that's not something that most people feel comfortable with.

